# [MO] Roads/Streets in Macau • Auto-Estradas de Macau • ‎澳門道路



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

*[MO] Roads/Streets in Macau • Auto-Estradas/Rodavarias/Estradas/Avenidas de Macau • ‎澳門道路*

Hmm.....afaik, I don't think there is a thread yet for Macau so I guess I'll make one.

Oh and if code [MO] has already been taken, then feel free to suggest another one. Thanks.

Anyways, here's Macau. It is the smallest country in East Asia and said to be the most densely populated place in the world. 


































































Source : http://www.fotop.net/focus730/SaiWanBridge

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Extra pics:
Grand Lisboa Hotel (澳門新葡京酒店) - the tallest hotel and building in Macau








Construction phase









Finished building









































































































When they were shooting for Johnny English Reborn inside the casino area:









Grand Lisboa is the home of "The Grand Buffet" - THE BEST BUFFET IN ALL OF MACAU!!!!










































P.S.
@ChrisZwolle

What do you think?


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

I can only say 2 things: "WOW" & "Thanks" :cheers:

Quite surprising to see a former Portuguese colony driving on the left ... A bit like Indonesia (former Dutch colony) ... :dunno:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fantastic saw portuguese language signs !! :cheers:


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

É normal !  Até os anos 90, Macau era uma colónia portuguesa


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

From a friend of mine who was there in August


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Mozambique also drives on the left, its because Mainland China and HK dp/did drive on the left, and in Mozambique's case because its surrounded by left driving countries. East Timor does now but it didn't under Portuguese rule.

More from Macau, from google streetview

Estrada do Altinho de Ka Ho



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ponte da Amizade and Estrada de Pac On:

Northern end:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

smaller road, you can see the continuation of the bridge on the right hand side:



Southern end:








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

turning around;



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Northern end of the Ponte de Sai Van:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

From the Avenida Panorâmica do Lago (westbound) towards the northern end of the Ponte de Sai Van:



Eastbound approach



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Entrance to the Túnel do Monte da Guia from the Avenida Dr Rodrigo Rodrigues (towards the city centre, from the South of the (former) City (not territory) of Macau:








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Said tunnel:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I was in Hong Kong for 3 days, but it was only one full day, so I didn't go to Macau.


----------



## derekf1974 (Aug 12, 2005)

Macau is not a country and it is far from being the most dense place in the world.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

derekf1974 said:


> Macau is not a country and it is far from being the most dense place in the world.


Yeah, you're right that *technically*, Macau is not a country per se (but rather is a Special Administrative Region of Mainland China under the "One Country, two systems" policy).

However yeah, I still call Macau as a "country" (just a personal name that I use to refer to it).

As for most dense place? Maybe I should've been more specific in saying that it is referred to as the most densely-populated territory in the world (i.e 540,000+ local population placed in a total area that is less than 30 square kilometers).

However, I guess such congestion of people doesn't seem noticeable in areas such as Grand Lisboa or even the Cotai area (which has wide open spaces)....

Anyways:










I never knew Macau had country roads...........until I realized that this part was already in Coloane area (路環)

Anyways, I think it would be interesting to drive an automobile in Macau sometime. Heck, you could probably go around the entire country (i.e. Macau Peninsula, Taipa, Cotai and Coloane) in merely just a few hours 

And for those who want something more than that (i.e. longer drive), they're planning to build a long and wide and land bridge that connects Hong Kong and Macau. Really interesting stuff to look forward to.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice pics there Satyricon84 (and judging from the amount land still unused in Cotai, you can definitely tell that developers will gobble up on those empty areas as much as they can)

Btw, here's a bit of trivia:
-Less than 1% of cars in Macau are diesel-powered 
BUT
100% of their taxis have diesel engines (and majority of these are Toyota Corolla 2.0 D-4D)


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

By the way, autoestrada means motorway


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

DanielFigFoz said:


> By the way, autoestrada means motorway


Ah is that so? Hehe if so, then my bad (yeah I know 0 portuguese )

I guess I'll add some other terms then


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

And what's the "etc." tag supposed to mean?


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Verso said:


> And what's the "etc." tag supposed to mean?


Hehe

Well I wasn't sure if the definition of the word "road" would include all categories of it (i.e. street, avenue, boulevard, highway, roadway, expressway, motorway, etc. )

Hence, why I used "etc." to refer to any type of road of vehicular passageway.



P.S.
Anyways, I don't think there is a toll road or any toll booth in Macau (and give the size of the territory, it probably doesn't need one). Hence, why there is no form of Electronic Toll Collection System (自動繳費)......like what is used by Macau's neighbor (hong kong).

Anyways, it would be interesting indeed to drive along the upcoming bridge someday (the one that will connect Hong Kong and Macau).


----------

